# Mirror Nails - Advice



## MiraBanks (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm really-really obsessed with the mirror nails design, my mirror powder is on its way to me. But I've never done anything more complicated than simply covering my nails with 2 layers of nail polish, so I'm afraid that I won't manage to make the mirror nails. I need advice from those who have experience in making mirror manicure. What top coat did you use? Did you use mirror powder or other materail to get chrome nails? Any things I need to keep in mind when doing this manicure? Thanks!  ​


----------



## stream26 (Dec 27, 2016)

I used [FONT=&quot]the SH MG top coat. The only bummer is that it thickens so quickly and I am having to add nail polish thinner a lot, but it doesn't seem to affect its longevity.[/FONT]


----------

